# A happy ending



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One to brighten your morning:








Patient dog waits for days outside hospital


Boncuk returned each day to hospital in Turkish city of Trabzon where her owner, Cemal Senturk, was being treated




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the smile, FJM. Such a cultural difference - if a dog showed up outside a hospital near me, someone would call Animal Control to have it picked up. Perhaps there'd be more tolerance at a small rural hospital, but not here in a reasonably sized city.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I saw that beautiful story. I'm glad they showed the end when the dog was so happy be be reunited with his owner. Both of them looked so happy.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

fjm said:


> One to brighten your morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll confess, I was thinking Greyfriar's Bobby when I started reading the story. I'm glad this story had a happier ending.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was anxious about the ending, too - lovely to see her loyalty and patience rewarded by a joyful reunion.


----------

